# Decals - with our without?



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

I've removed Cheryl's tattoos as they were a bit faded and peeling around the edges.

Does she look better with or without them?

There is a heated debate in the house at the moment whether or not to replace them. I think they look dated and Cheryl has cleaner lines without them.

MHFacts will decide whether or not they are replaced. Its down to your votes!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow! Thats a great looking monster van!

I think the Decals look great but there is one thing missing. You need to convince people its a Hymer. Then fellow Hymer owners will let you into their inner circle. Hymer owner swinging parties and access to secret Hymer only Aires and wild spots are just a mouse click away when you purchase These!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

better without


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Without.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Definitely without.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Without


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Wow! Thats a great looking monster van!
> 
> I think the Decals look great but there is one thing missing. You need to convince people its a Hymer. Then fellow Hymer owners will let you into their inner circle. Hymer owner swinging parties and access to secret Hymer only Aires and wild spots are just a mouse click away when you purchase These!


Without.............coz its a HOBBY........not a Hymer.......


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Wow! Thats a great looking monster van!
> 
> I think the Decals look great but there is one thing missing. You need to convince people its a Hymer. Then fellow Hymer owners will let you into their inner circle. Hymer owner swinging parties and access to secret Hymer only Aires and wild spots are just a mouse click away when you purchase These!


Dont knock it until you've tried it Barry you get a better class of lady at the Hymer swingers nights (they even named some of their superior vehicles after them).
I remember popping into a kontiki swingers party once and seeing this lady fishing your van keys out of the bowl


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

My OH has seen the votes so far....

She wants it put on record that she was'nt talking about putting faded decals back on the van, but nice fresh shiny decals. She seems to think your votes may have been swayed because the old decals were faded.

I just think they are terrible and Hobby make an excellent vehicle that doesnt need to gild the lilly....unlike a Hymer which reminds me of a hopsital ward on wheels - and my OH is a Theatre staff nurse and she laughed and agreed.

As a side note - we very nearly bought a Hymer twin axle until my dad pointed out the the back end was blown apart! Obviously had a rear end shunt (at speed!) and blew the sides apart.

And he spotted that from Morroco via email when I sent a couple of pictures...and I couldnt see it when I was stood in front of it! MH parents are a good thing! 

And I have been waved at by a Hymer....but I didnt wave back becuase I didnt own the right hand waver


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks OK without but I thought that of our van when we first bought it(see pics in my garage).The first owner either didn't like the decals or he blew then off with a steam genny but when I went to the Frankia factory for warranty work they replaced them FOC,they said it wasn't a Frankia without them.I was well pleased,it was like getting a new van the transformation it made.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Another 'without' faded or not....

I struggle to understandwhy some decals end up on some motorhomes...


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It looks Much better without them.

I did the same on our MH - got rid of all the rubbish decals.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm a without fan too (or should that be "sans" :?: )

The decals they apply are presumably meant to represent a bright sunny, summer scene, so if you use your MH all year round they are inappropriate, however fresh they may look, they are still inappropriate IMO.

But that's just my opinion and HITMBO will have a massive sway as regards the well being of using it with or without..........

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Without. Shiny or faded.

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With the decals for me, I like the big jobbies, but they are very slab sided so the decals break it up very well.

Love the spoiler, it must help the cornering no end


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it without. However, disgusted by the picture at the Kontiki meet, these are supposed to be secret. What happens at the KM stays at the KM comprendi!

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Without any decals - they look so kitch 1950s California or Hawaii.

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Without, because they looked dated. The problem is that you probably chose the van partly because of the pretty holiday pictures, so it could be that they or their successors mean more to you than just decoration.
Without them, the value of the van may be higher but it is still a big area to see in one go. On the other hand, that same big area looks mighty impressive without any extra decals.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps a more up to date set of decals will make it look newer.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Another vote for without. It looks dated with them on. Great looking motorhome! I imagine that took quite a while to get the paintwork looking like that after you removed the decals.

You've also made my mind up, I'm going to take off the 700 decals as they look a bit rough after taking the awning seal off. Brownhills had done a hideous job siliconing the seal in place when it was new :x


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Neil,

You're the first to mention it!

It took 15 hours over 2 days to wash, clay, polish and finally wax it.

worth every second


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it looks a lot classier without. 

Nice job.


----------

